# My Son & I Have COVID



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 13, 2022)

So much for my theory that I might be immune.  My son traveled to New York City  on November 3rd.  The next day he flew to Chicago for the weekend to attend a conference.  A couple of days after his return (Tues) he started with a cough and figured it was a cold. He said his symptoms are nothing like when he had COVID last year and that this infection is a piece of cake in comparison. On Wednesday I had a slight sore throat, slight cough and body aches. By Thursday  my head and eyes were hurting,  my stomach was in knots,  my fever was 100.7 at home and 101.8  by the time I was examined.  I retained my sense of smell and taste but had no appetite.

My son had gone to work on Thursday and when he checked on how I was feeling that morning I told him about my temperature and the other symptoms.  He said  he was in Long Island but would  head back to the yard, leave early and take me to be COVID tested. We were at the urgent care by one o'clock  and got a call with our results by 2:35, at which time the doctor prescribed Paxlovid (surprisingly it was free). During the exam my lungs were clear,  my heart sounded good but my blood pressure was very high.  The doctor said that might have been due to my illness.

It's a good thing my son wasn't feeling bad because I was like a zombie junkie...zoning out, brain not functioning properly. I had to be  helped to the examining room, ladies room and in-and-out of the car. My son had to wait on me because I was weak and dizzy.  I wasn't a hard patient though because I slept most of the time Thursday and Friday and hardly ate anything. Friday I had a cough that chocked me up  and I couldn't breathe for several seconds. That was frightening. I am feeling better now but still a little weak and have no energy.  I was waiting for the upgraded boosters to come in last month but the health department didn't get them and I never made it o Walgreens.  Nevertheless I'm sure my case is considered mild compared to what others have gone through.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 13, 2022)

Take good care of yourself, Miss Diva.

Feel better soon!


----------



## Kika (Nov 13, 2022)

So sorry you are sick.  Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2022)

Take good care of yourself, @OneEyedDiva 
I'm sure your son also will take good care of you.
Hopefully, this won't last too long.
((HUGS))


----------



## MickaC (Nov 13, 2022)

Hope this doesn’t last too long……take care, both of you.
Sadly, Covid refuses to make an exit.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 13, 2022)

So sorry to hear this Diva, it just seems to not stop....bless you both....don


----------



## officerripley (Nov 13, 2022)

So sorry, Diva; hope you're both better soon.


----------



## Della (Nov 13, 2022)

So sorry Diva.  Your symptoms sound just like mine were -- blood pressure spiking, dizzy, fever, sleeping all the time.

  It sounds like you're on the upswing now but don't hesitate to go back  to urgent care if you feel really dizzy again.  I fainted in the kitchen and my son called 911.  I wouldn't have let him if I had, had any say. The EMS guys said "If you're a senior and you faint you're going to the hospital."  It was a good thing I did because I really needed IV's of fluid and antibiotics.

Best wishes and keep us informed.


----------



## C50 (Nov 13, 2022)

Wishing you and your son a speedy recovery!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2022)

My son caught his last case of Covid on a plane after a business trip as well.  I think planes are still unsafe as far as Covid is concerned.  My son doesn’t come and visit us untill a week has passed to try and not expose us.  (He exposed us before after a trip.  He got Covid, we didn’t.)

Like me, you have a great son.  So wonderful of him to take care of.

Both of you Feel better soon.  Sorry you both have to go through this.


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2022)

Bummer! Get well soon.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva ,  I'm glad you are feeling better! I hope you and your son make a full speedy recovery!


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear you both got Covid, I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 13, 2022)

Hope you make a quick recovery.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 13, 2022)

Please take care of yourself.  Your son is a treasure to be checking on you.  Hugs to you, and will be waiting to hear of your recovery.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 13, 2022)

Take care @OneEyedDiva.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My Son & I Have COVID


Sorry to  hear that, I sure hope its mild and quick!

Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 13, 2022)

Hope you are doing better.  My wife and I are both 72.  I had picked up some home Covid test kits to have around, just in case.  I started getting flu like symptoms.  I seldom get the flu, unlike my wife.   So, I tested for Covid and got a positive result.   I then called my doctor, and he said I probably do have Covid, and he called in a prescription for me.  I was one pill I took right away and then another 4 pills that I took one per day.  I cannot recall what the meds were.   By the end of the week my symptoms were gone.  I was a bit weak but felt fine.   Earlier, in the week my wife also got sick.  Her covid test was negative, but she was sick.  She called her doctor and was told she probably has covid and she ended up taking the same meds I took.  Within a week, she too was feeling good again.   So, for us, the covid thing was no big deal...I guess we were very lucky!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2022)

Take care of yourself Diva. I don’t know if we are in for another go a round with Covid, but one call now, called yesterday and all games and meetings are cancelled here at the clubhouse. Covid and flu in our community.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2022)

Sorry Diva. I hope you'll shake this right away. Take good care!


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm so sorry to read you are ill, I hope you'll be better soon.


----------



## Jules (Nov 13, 2022)

You seem to be on the mend, OED.  TG is son was a good caregiver.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2022)

Feel better soon Diva! Hugs.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 13, 2022)

_*no fun, having the Covid can be a very unpleasant experience, I do*_
*hope you are feeling better before too long Diva~*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh gosh, So sorry you are going through all of this, @OneEyedDiva
Take very good care, and get better very soon, we hope!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2022)

Sorry...Hoping for a speedy recovery..


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 13, 2022)

Here in the Province of Ontario during week 43 of 2002, there were 114 deaths due to Covid, and in week 44 there were 66 deaths due to it. 

Childhood respiratory diseases are rising sharply now in the fall of 2022 , because in 2020 and 2021 most kids were wearing masks at school and in public areas. Now that mask use has declined , the rate of childhood respiratory cases being admitted to Ontario hospitals has increased greatly. A further mitigating factor is that some children have not been getting the required other childhood vaccinations that the Ministry of Health requires. Some Parents have been remiss in  getting their kids vaccinated against diseases like Chicken Pox, Measles, and Diptheria  and Tetanus . The Province of Ontario's Chief Medical Officer of Health will announce tomorrow  ( November the 14th )  that mask use will once again be required at  all schools and Universities  and in all medical situations, for all persons of all ages. AS both my Wife and I are at risk medically, we have never stopped wearing masks in public, and we have taken advantage of every Covid booster shot that has been offered to us by our MD's. We will both be getting our annual Influenza shots on November the 22. 

I am not going to argue with the anti covid crowd, I am simply reporting what is happening in my part of Canada. JimB.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 13, 2022)

No!  Take care!


----------



## Blessed (Nov 13, 2022)

Diva, I hate to hear that you both are sick. It is a blessing that you son is there to look after you.  Push if you can to eat little soup and some protein. You don't want to get dizzy and fall because you have not eaten.  Prayers to both of you!!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 13, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Diva, I hate to hear that you both are sick. It is a blessing that you son is there to look after you.  Push if you can to eat little soup and some protein. You don't want to get dizzy and fall because you have not eaten.  Prayers to both of you!!


Ditto!!


----------



## Remy (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh I'm sorry. I hope you are much better by today. It sounds scary. And with your son flying. I always tended to get sick after flying. Long before covid. I don't know if the air is really that well filtered on commercial planes.


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I hope you are much better by today. It sounds scary. And with your son flying. I always tended to get sick after flying. Long before covid. I don't know if the air is really that well filtered on commercial planes.


The air on planes is usually on "Recirc" to cut fuel costs.  That means you're breathing everyone else's exhaled air.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 13, 2022)

Hope you feel better soon Diva.
When I tested positive for covid, I told my dr and he prescribed a nasal spray. No planes for me until next year (maybe) and my covid and flu shots are up-to-date. I wear a mask when I am in a crowded place.


----------



## Bella (Nov 13, 2022)

Dear {{{{Diva}}}}, I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## twinkles (Nov 13, 2022)

get well DIVA---my whole family had it all at one time--i was the only one that got shipped off to the hospital


----------



## Wren (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2022)

I hope you and son feel better soon.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 13, 2022)

MDS, I am so sorry that you and your son are having to deal with this. Please take care of yourselves.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 13, 2022)

So sorry. Please take care!

We're said to be post-Covid, but as far as I can tell, more people are getting it than ever. I still wear a mask, and I avoid gatherings. Not always possible for everyone, I realize.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 13, 2022)

Sorry you're going through Covid, @OneEyedDiva !


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 13, 2022)

Take care and hope you are better soon.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## StillLearning (Nov 14, 2022)

My granddaughter just getting over 2nd covid infection. Yes it’s definitely still around and kicking in more this winter.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 14, 2022)

Well that sucks! I’m so sorry.

How are you feeling currently?


----------



## Remy (Nov 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> The air on planes is usually on "Recirc" to cut fuel costs.  That means you're breathing everyone else's exhaled air.


Ack. I'm not surprised. I have read that it's supposed to be well filtered but I have suspected that may not be true.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 14, 2022)

Remy said:


> Ack. I'm not surprised. I have read that it's supposed to be well filtered but I have suspected that may not be true.


It might be well filtered, but I think you'd inhale a lot of your neighbors' exhalations before they reach the filter.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 15, 2022)

Ronni said:


> How are you feeling currently?


That's my question too


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> That's my question too


Mine too.
How are you and your son doing now, @OneEyedDiva  ?
Been thinking of you!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 15, 2022)

Hope you're feeling better day by day..


----------



## RubyK (Nov 15, 2022)

Hope you feel better soon, Diva.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 15, 2022)

*I really hope you are on the mend. Please take care of yourself. *


----------



## feywon (Nov 16, 2022)

Please take care of yourselves and keep us posted.

Covid, like 'the flu' will never go entirely away, just keep mutating.

Hope you'll both be better soon.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 16, 2022)

I hope you are feeling better and getting over it now.


----------



## Jules (Nov 16, 2022)

It’s been a week.  Hope you’re feeling better soon and can check in, @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Right Now (Nov 16, 2022)

We sure do miss hearing from you @OneEyedDiva .
Hoping you are recuperating and well on your way to feeling better.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2022)

Right Now said:


> We sure do miss hearing from you @OneEyedDiva .
> Hoping you are recuperating and well on your way to feeling better.


Diva has viewed the forum as recently as twelve hours ago.  Hoping her & her son's symptoms have improved.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2022)

My son and I so appreciate each one of you for your concern, well wishes and prayers @StarSong is right....I recently viewed threads but prefer to respond when I'm on my desktop. I expected to get on my computer a couple of days ago but didn't feel up to it so it's been 9 days since I've been on. I was feeling better by Tuesday, the day my son returned to work, but didn't have much energy.  Yesterday (Thursday) was the first day I felt back to myself and was able to do regular stuff without feeling exhausted. I still have a cough though. My has appetite returned, somewhat. It's good that I'm not eating the way I was before. I seem to be craving more fruit and less starchy carbs. Hopefully I will keep off the 8 pounds I lost (of the 10 I regained after losing 26) while sick and continue to lose more weight.

Wishing the best of blessings for each of you. Again....


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 18, 2022)

Welcome back!


OneEyedDiva said:


> Hopefully I will keep off the 8 pounds I lost (of the 10 I regained after losing 26)


Lost count, does that mean you are down 24 now?  No matter I just hope you are at a happy healthy weight!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva, so glad you are starting to climb your way back to health.  Covid walloped me a good one in late 2020, before vaccines were available, so I feel your pain.  Please get plenty of rest - the housework can wait.  We'll be here when you're up to conversation.  

I'll be thinking of you and sending my best wishes for a full recovery your way.


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2022)

Great news!!


----------



## Jules (Nov 18, 2022)

Wonderful to see you stop in, even if you’re still feeling weak.  Get all the rest you need as you recoup.


----------



## Remy (Nov 18, 2022)

So good to read @OneEyedDiva !


----------



## Pinky (Nov 18, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva 
Coddle yourself, and feel all better soon!


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 18, 2022)

Hang in there..  and both get well soon!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva how are you and your son doing now?  Getting any better?  I sure hope so


----------



## Devi (Nov 18, 2022)

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Diva. My best to both of you.


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Welcome back, so happy you are feeling better.


----------



## Mike (Nov 19, 2022)

Oh dear OneEyedDiva, I am sorry to know that you
have covid, that must complete the whole family, I
remember when they were all down with it, but not
you.

I can only give you words of encouragement, to get on
getting better, but I will send you some healing and a
prayer.

Get better quickly.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

StarSong said:


> @OneEyedDiva, so glad you are starting to climb your way back to health.  Covid walloped me a good one in late 2020, before vaccines were available, so I feel your pain.  Please get plenty of rest - the housework can wait.  We'll be here when you're up to conversation.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you and sending my best wishes for a full recovery your way.


me too at the beginning of the pandemic in 2020... good lord I didn't know what hit me, it was all new then... so  altho' we  all had just learned of Covid, all we knew then is that it was a Killer.. but tbh, I was in such a state I didn't even have the clarity to think, much less wonder if I was going to die, all I could think of was how cold I was.. nothing would get me warm.. I'd never known that it was impossible to be warm regardless of how many blankets I had on...  fortunately mine only last less than a week... my husband caught it right after me, and was bed ridden for 16 days.. if he'd been on his own without me looking after him, goodness knows what would have happened.

very pleased to hear you've made a good recovery Diva.. and your son is back to work.. !!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm glad to read that you are getting better  Drink plenty of water!  Take good care


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 20, 2022)

I am fully vaccinated and boosted and have experienced two infections. The first was last January after a Christmas party in which one participant had a “cold” and just about everybody got sick the next day. Probably the Omicron variant. My wife and I both came down with the cold from Hell, although we couldn’t get tested until a couple of days after recovery — negative. I developed the same symptoms yesterday and this time used a home test kit which was very positive. Once again nothing more than that cold from Hell, although this time maybe not quite as bad. So far no hospital and no headache or breathing problems, just a lot of TV and Kleenex.


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 20, 2022)

We also have test kits. 
We are still careful when we are around others and enclosed spaces. 
We wear masks in enclosed spaces,  public transportation and when required-doctor's offices. 
We are fully shotup and have not contracted Covid. 
I have already a lot of health issues and don't want the illness or long covid.


----------



## Rich29 (Nov 21, 2022)

Glad to here you are on the mend. Take it slow and easy


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Lost count, does that mean you are down 24 now?  No matter I just hope you are at a happy healthy weight!


Thank you Rob. You are correct, the total I've lost is 24 pounds. I'd like to lose at least 8 to 10 more.
@ElCastor I didn't know the at home test kits gave degrees of positivity (or was that just an expression?). I'm glad that unlike when I get colds, my nose was not stopped up, something I hate most about being sick. Take good care of yourself and get well soon. Just curious...were you still wearing your masks?
@Mike It's amazing to me that you remember my family's COVID history! Bless your heart and Thank You

@Blessed Thank you. I'm no stranger to fainting. I've done it a few times in the house when I used to have atrial fibrillation from a cardiac arrythmia. Once I fainted in the bathroom. I fainted one morning when getting ready for work. My son was about 15 or 16 and I could hear him panicking. I know he thought I was dead, so I forced myself to make a sound.  I fainted one day in the bathroom. My son was all dressed and on his way to deejay a wedding reception. As worried as he was, I told him he could not let the bride and groom down and had to go, so he called is GF (who became my DIL decades later) to come stay with me. I've also fainted in the kitchen. I do what I call a "pretty faint"...I manage to fall without hitting my head on something hard. Each time I refused to go to the hospital. It's the last place I wanted to be when having an episode of A-fib, during which time rest is critical. Hard to rest when there's constant noise, they make a pin cushion out of you (and back then I had no good veins) and it's cold as h*ll all the time. I did see my cardiologist though and endured all kinds of tests. My A-fib was cured in 2016 and haven't fainted since.

@hollydolly  Wow! You and your husband really went through something. Good thing you were there for him and things were no worse.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

Happy you're recovering @OneEyedDiva . May you be well for Thanksgiving!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Happy you're recovering @OneEyedDiva . May you be well for Thanksgiving!


Thank you so much Rose   Wishing the same for you and yours.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you Rob. You are correct, the total I've lost is 24 pounds. I'd like to lose at least 8 to 10 more.
> @ElCastor I didn't know the at home test kits gave degrees of positivity (or was that just an expression?).


My comment that the home test was very positive may have been misleading. The test produces a measuring line in a test device. Apparently the lines can vary from pale to dark. Mine was very dark. That may be a test fluctuation that has nothing to do with the severity of the infection. At any rate it was positive. I am fully vaccinated, my infection is probably mild, my doctor has me on an anti-virus drug regimen, and I'm doing well.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 23, 2022)

So happy you are able to "sit up and take nourishment" again...lol.  

Son and DIL got Covid from a conference they think...think those kind of events are Covid spreaders. 

Keep on keeping on.  Hope you have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 23, 2022)

I am happy to know you are doing better.  Hope you enjoy Thanksgiving tomorrow.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

Liberty said:


> So happy you are able to "sit up and take nourishment" again...lol.
> 
> Son and DIL got Covid from a conference they think...think those kind of events are Covid spreaders.
> 
> Keep on keeping on.  Hope you have a good Thanksgiving!


I hope your son and DIL are doing much better.  Thank you for your kind comment   I hope you and your family have a nice Thanksgiving as well.  @debra Mae...Thank you Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2022)

Wow, Diva, sounds like you and your son have really been through an ordeal. My whole family managed to get it also at Thanksgiving, although we are all vaccinated and boosted. Maybe for that reason, we've all had mild cases. I'm up to the 5th day, feeling much better, mostly just kind of tired and wiped out. I've had ordinary colds that were worse. Though no illness is fun.

BTW, I have A-fib also. So does nearly everyone else who lives here; it goes with the age we are. Most of us are taking Eliquis every day, to prevent strokes. That's the main danger of A-fib. I think it's a chronic condition for most people, not serious in itself, as long as you are taking a blood thinner.

But interestingly, the covid made both my granddaughter, who is staying with me (she was on college break and visiting me for Thanksgiving week, which is turning out to be longer than we expected) have a dizzy spell for a moment or two when standing up too suddenly. That normally never happens. So it might be a covid symptom.

Anyway, we're making our way through the entire Netflix repertoire.


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2022)

I don't think anyone is immune to Covid.
Your symptoms are exactly the same as mine.  3 days ago, I had a slight cough, next day very weak, tired, out of breath with small activity, headache (not helped by aspirin), no appetite.  No real fever; one or two readings around 99, but most are 97.1.  Test from CVS said "positive." Yesterday, no taste or smell.  This morning, taste returned.  Still tire easily but it's only the 3rd day.  Starting to feel better & headache is gone.


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2022)

win231 said:


> I don't think anyone is immune to Covid.
> Your symptoms are exactly the same as mine.  3 days ago, I had a slight cough, next day very weak, tired, out of breath with small activity, headache (not helped by aspirin), no appetite.  No real fever; one or two readings around 99, but most are 97.1.  Test from CVS said "positive." Yesterday, no taste or smell.  This morning, taste returned.  Still tire easily but it's only the 3rd day.  Starting to feel better & headache.


Feel better Win.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 7, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Wow, Diva, sounds like you and your son have really been through an ordeal. My whole family managed to get it also at Thanksgiving, although we are all vaccinated and boosted. Maybe for that reason, we've all had mild cases. I'm up to the 5th day, feeling much better, mostly just kind of tired and wiped out. I've had ordinary colds that were worse. Though no illness is fun.
> 
> BTW, I have A-fib also. So does nearly everyone else who lives here; it goes with the age we are. Most of us are taking Eliquis every day, to prevent strokes. That's the main danger of A-fib. I think it's a chronic condition for most people, not serious in itself, as long as you are taking a blood thinner.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to read of your family's ordeal...during the holiday, no less.   I hope you are all fully recovered and will not experience any long COVID effects.  I was diagnosed with A-Fib when I was 28 years old, so I suffered with it for decades before finally being cured.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> I don't think anyone is immune to Covid.
> Your symptoms are exactly the same as mine.  3 days ago, I had a slight cough, next day very weak, tired, out of breath with small activity, headache (not helped by aspirin), no appetite.  No real fever; one or two readings around 99, but most are 97.1.  Test from CVS said "positive." Yesterday, no taste or smell.  This morning, taste returned.  Still tire easily but it's only the 3rd day.  Starting to feel better & headache is gone.


I had read the theory that people with O+ (I think it was) possibly had immunity, plus I was exposed to COVID last year and never did get it. So I went almost three years without being infected.  My symptoms were a bit different than yours. I had a high fever the first couple of days (well, high for me, I'm usually in the 97 range too). Also, I did not lose my sense of taste and small, thank God. 

I'm sorry to read that you were infected but glad you are feeling better. I hope you continue to do so and don't experience long COVID.


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I had read the theory that people with O+ (I think it was) possibly had immunity, plus I was exposed to COVID last year and never did get it. So I went almost three years without being infected.  My symptoms were a bit different than yours. I had a high fever the first couple of days (well, high for me, I'm usually in the 97 range too). Also, I did not lose my sense of taste and small, thank God.
> 
> I'm sorry to read that you were infected but glad you are feeling better. I hope you continue to do so and don't experience long COVID.
> 
> View attachment 254542


Thanks.  I'm better, but still weak.  I now have a "smoker's cough" even though I haven't smoked for 40 years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> Thanks.  I'm better, but still weak.  I now have a "smoker's cough" even though I haven't smoked for 40 years.


Yes, my cough lingered too...and I never smoked.   Just take it slow Win.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> Thanks.  I'm better, but still weak.  I now have a "smoker's cough" even though I haven't smoked for 40 years.


I got a hanging on hack also. Is dissipating. I hope you are stronger soon.


----------

